# WTB: Plants. Starting a new tank.



## jennfier

Does anyone have any of these ? Would love to buy some.

Ludwigia repens 
Downoi (Pogostemon helferi 'Downoi') 
Star Grass (Heteranthera zosterifolia) 
Corkscrew Vals (Vallisneria americana v. 'Biwaensis') 
Dwarf bonsai (Ammania sp. 'Bonsai') 
Bog Moss (Mayaca fluviatilis) 
Corkscrew Val (Vallisneria americana v. 'Biwaensis')

Thanks
Jenn


----------



## jennfier

*WTB: Regulator w/ solenoid & reactor*

If anyone has a spare one lying around, I'm interested too.

Thanks
Jenn


----------



## jennfier

This was my 20H tank less than a year ago, before my mom killed half the stuff.


----------



## cah925

*Re: WTB: Regulator w/ solenoid & reactor*



jennfier said:


> If anyone has a spare one lying around, I'm interested too.
> 
> Thanks
> Jenn


Not sure if I missed something, but a spare what?


----------



## jennfier

Does anyone like ostracods. i got a lot in my shrimp tank. free. 1st come 1st served.


----------



## MatPat

jennfier said:


> This was my 20H tank less than a year ago, before my mom killed half the stuff.


Nice looking tank Jenn but it could really use a background to make the plants "POP"

Unfortunately, I don't have any of the plants you want at the moment.


----------



## jennfier

sorry, spare regulator w/ solenoid. also interested in a reactor too.


----------



## jennfier

Do you think a pink background would clash with the green ? what do people use ?


----------



## MatPat

I'll have to say no on the ostracods, I have quite a few in my shrimp tanks as it is, i was hoping I could pawn some of mine off on you


----------



## jennfier

perhaps your tub could use some.


----------



## MatPat

jennfier said:


> Do you think a pink background would clash with the green ? what do people use ?


I prefer black paint myself. The black really makes the plants "pop" but you could always get some of the blue/black background they sell at Jack's. It's a bit easier to change around than paint but a little harder to apply.


----------



## jennfier

btw, is painting the preferred way to do a background ? would some black plastic not stay put very well ? or just look bad ?


----------



## MatPat

jennfier said:


> perhaps your tub could use some.


Good point, I guess I could move them from my shrimp tanks to my tub...the Endlers would probably love them!


----------



## MatPat

If the tank is already set up, painting can be hard to do. The plastic stuff is what I was referring to at Jacks. It is blue on one side and black on the other. It can be hard to apply and I think a coating of mineral oil is recommend so you don't see air bubbles in the background.

A roller is my preferred method of paint tank backs.


----------



## jennfier

just oil and nothing else and it should stay put forever ? i could do that.


----------



## jennfier

thanks, matt. you're so helpful.


----------



## MatPat

I don't know about the forever part but the oil seems to help it stay on the tank better.

I really prefer painting the back.


----------



## jennfier

how many fish do you have in your tub ?


----------



## jennfier

is it in direct sunlight ? opcorn:


----------



## jennfier

what kind of plants do you have in it ?


----------



## MatPat

Only a few endler fry in the tub at the moment. the adults succumbed to the cooler weather we had a couple of weeks ago. It gets maybe an hour or two of direct sunlight per day.

You really should try setting up a tub, it doesn't have to be huge but bigger will help with stability temp wise on the cooler nights.

The tub has a lone Red Tiger Lotus in it for now.


----------



## jennfier

would birds eat the fry ? i have blue herons around here.


----------



## MatPat

Possibly, I think that is where the plants provide some cover for the fry. Rob had even suggested trying out some Cherry Shrimp in a tub or pond


----------



## jennfier

Cherries sound like a good idea. Now if I can figure out how to prevent my kids from pouring strange concoctions or toys in there..


----------



## MatPat

Tell me about it, mine seem to like putting dirt and leaves in the tub. I don't think any toys have made it in there yet but I should probably check.


----------



## jennfier

Maybe you missed the Aquaman holding on to the root of your lotus.


----------



## MatPat

haha, I wouldn't doubt it, I don't check the "tub" very often. That is the beauty of tubbin, topping off for water (if it ever stops raining) is about the only maintenance tubs need. Mosquito larvae and other bugs provide the food for the fish and a few plants provide some cover. It doesn't get much easier.


----------



## jennfier

Do you dechlorinate when topping off ?


----------



## MatPat

With all of the rain we have had lately, I haven't needed to top it off yet. When the time comes I will either use dechlorinated water or use some water change water to get some ferts into the tub. Assuming the Lotus actually grows.


----------



## jennfier

Ever thought about a koi pond in your backyard ?


----------



## MatPat

Thought about it but not until the kids get older. A youngin recently drowned in a Koi pond in Dayton and I don't want to have to worry about that.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

Man, this is like the fastest growing thread I've ever seen in the club and perhaps any forum!

I used water to hold the black sheet background on 3 of my 75's. It's held up pretty well, but now I'm noticing after 3 years, the original 75 is starting to lose it's stick in one corner. Not too bad for my first time doing this.


----------



## jennfier

I would say water for 3 years is a very good duration. I'm going to try that this weekend.


----------



## MatPat

NeonRob said:


> Man, this is like the fastest growing thread I've ever seen in the club and perhaps any forum!


Well, we're both stay at home parents, what else do we have to do all day


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

And I've been telecommuting to work all week, so maybe I can hang out with you 2 here today.


----------



## MatPat

Yeah man, join the party


----------



## megasycophant

jennfier said:


> btw, is painting the preferred way to do a background ? would some black plastic not stay put very well ? or just look bad ?


background color -- Some authors recommend avoiding black because it looks artificial, recommending dark greens and browns. I like it myself. I've always thought blue looks artificial, though I've never seen a dark blue in use, that would probably be nice.

Only concern I'd have with the plastic background apart from making it stay put is that it will reflect more light than a flat paint. I've painted the backs of established tanks with a roller before, was pretty easy, all depends on where and how you've got it set up, though.


----------



## jennfier

megasycophant said:


> background color -- Some authors recommend avoiding black because it looks artificial, recommending dark greens and browns. I like it myself. I've always thought blue looks artificial, though I've never seen a dark blue in use, that would probably be nice.


That makes sense. The green would hide the eheim hoses well but will probably hide the plants too, although of course that's how it is in nature. Perhaps brown. Dark gray is nice too, may match the 3M colorquartz well. Now I'll have to paint the room to match the tank.

I'm going to try the plastic background first until I'm sure of the color before painting. Isn't there some durable material out there that's matte ? Maybe spray matte paint on a piece veneeer or the plastic ?



NeonRob said:


> Man, this is like the fastest growing thread I've ever seen in the club and perhaps any forum!


Thought we'd revive this board a little. Come join us.


----------



## megasycophant

jennfier said:


> I'm going to try the plastic background first until I'm sure of the color before painting. Isn't there some durable material out there that's matte ? Maybe spray matte paint on a piece veneeer or the plastic?


Sounds like it would work, but I can't help but wonder if using a small roller and painting the back of the tank wouldn't be the easiest.


----------



## MatPat

megasycophant said:


> Sounds like it would work, but I can't help but wonder if using a small roller and painting the back of the tank wouldn't be the easiest.


Yep, I've found paint is the easiest. I've been able to remove a painted back (razorblade) and repaint them (roller) even though they were next to a wall with very minimal space. It's always easier on an empty tank but it can be done easy enough on a full tank.

If there was an easy and efficient way to attach a piece of painted plexiglass or acrylic to the back of the tank, that may work. I can't think of one at the moment though.


----------



## Rob Tetrazona

I got side tracked by my stupid job. I'm just posting for the heck of it. It gets lonely being at home alone all day! 

Actually, reflected light off the background is good for plants.


----------



## MatPat

NeonRob said:


> I got side tracked by my stupid job. I'm just posting for the heck of it. It gets lonely being at home alone all day!


Tell me about it dude...at least I have two kids to talk at me!



NeonRob said:


> Actually, reflected light off the background is good for plants.


Yep, and in that situation, white would probably be the best background for the plants. I don't really care for white backgrounds, they can be a pain to keep clean. However, some of the tanks in Aquascpaping contests look really good with white backgrounds.


----------



## megasycophant

NeonRob said:


> Actually, reflected light off the background is good for plants.


But dark is better for fish and viewing (IMHO). So, if that's the intent, go with a high gloss white.


----------



## MatPat

Yes, I do prefer a black background...on that topic, anyone want to help me paint the backs of a few 20 longs and a 150g black? 

I would think flat white would work on the back of the tank just a s well as gloss. It will appear to be glossy through the glass


----------



## megasycophant

MatPat said:


> Yes, I do prefer a black background...on that topic, anyone want to help me paint the backs of a few 20 longs and a 150g black?


Eleven is NOT a few!


----------



## jennfier

MatPat said:


> Yes, I do prefer a black background...on that topic, anyone want to help me paint the backs of a few 20 longs and a 150g black?


You could try holding a painting party w/ pizza and beer. artyman:

I like a black background too though it sure makes the tank seem bulkier since it's not see through. I'm also a little paranoid about having to scrape it off one day. Yes, I know you're doing that on 11 tanks right now but you looked like you were having a blast. :supz: Heh.


----------



## Squawkbert

Look me up in ~ a week if you'll settle for guppy grass (_Najas _species), ~ 3 weeks if you really want stargrass (I *just* moved 2 nice sized portions this week, so I'm low right now).


----------



## MatPat

jennfier said:


> You could try holding a painting party w/ pizza and beer. artyman:


Not a problem, beer is usually involved at my place :whoo:I'm just trying to decide if I want to paint them with a brush or roller or just spray all of them...spraying would probably be the best option if the humidity drops a bit. If the humidity stays high, they will never dry so I may have to move them into the workshop and enjoy the A/C 



jennfier said:


> I like a black background too though it sure makes the tank seem bulkier since it's not see through. I'm also a little paranoid about having to scrape it off one day. Yes, I know you're doing that on 11 tanks right now but you looked like you were having a blast. :supz: Heh.


Having a background seems to give the tanks some depth in my opinion. The tanks I got seem to have been painted for a while and that paint is a bit more difficult to remove than I expected. They guy I got them from said they were "professionally" painted...I've never had this much trouble removing paint from the back of my tanks but mine were only painted for a couple of years before I removed it.


----------

